# turn down



## Ibiscus

Hello there!
Is there someone who can help me with the translation of this sentence?
Thanks a lot..

"I got turned down but they would not give feed back...

Also in English, if you want, but in a more simple construction of the sentence..
Thanks,
Ibiscus


----------



## TimLA

Ibiscus said:


> Hello there!
> Is there someone who can help me with the translation of this sentence?
> Thanks a lot..
> 
> "I got turned down but they would not give feed back...
> 
> Also in English, if you want, but in a more simple construction of the sentence..
> Thanks,
> Ibiscus


 
turned down = rejected

I did not get the job, but they didn't give me information why I did not get it.


----------



## SweetSoulSister

Mi ha detto di no, e non mi ha dato feedback.


----------



## MAVERIK

Ibiscus said:


> Hello there!
> Is there someone who can help me with the translation of this sentence?
> Thanks a lot..
> 
> "I got turned down but they would not give feed back...
> 
> Also in English, if you want, but in a more simple construction of the sentence..
> Thanks,
> Ibiscus


 
Sono stato respisto , semplicemente senza darmi una motivazione.


----------



## Jamila

Sono stato scartato/non ho ottenuto il lavoro (if it's about a job) e non mi hanno dato nessuna spiegazione (del perché).


----------



## lsp

MAVERIK said:


> Sono stato respisto , semplicemente senza darmi una motivazione.



respinto?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

lsp said:


> respinto?



Yeah, refused/rejected.


----------



## raffavita

Hi everybody,
I found the same expression but in another context.
It's no more a passive form, but an active one and I assume it has a different meaning.
what does a cop do when he turns down his badge?
Dà le dimissioni?

Grazie mille.
Raffa


----------



## JoeMama

Ciao Raffa-
As it is, it isn't clear to me.  I think a bit more context is needed.


----------



## raffavita

Hi JoeMama,
actually, the cop tells this to an other cop.
He has moved to another town and tells him:
"I turned in my badge down and came here to start a new life."
I've just realized I forgot "in" in my previous post.
Sorry for this.
Thank you so much.
Raffa


----------



## JoeMama

Ah, ok.  My guess is there is a typo.  It should say:
I turned in my badge and came here... (without 'down')
Literally, he returned the badge to his work/boss.  The implication is that he resigned from that job.
Ciao


----------



## raffavita

All right.
It helps a great deal.
And it makes sense, too.
Perfect!
Grazie mille!!

Raffa


----------



## Lorena1970

Hi all,

The following is a sentence by Philip Johnson, the architect.
I am not sure to understand the meaning of "turn down" in this context, as well as how to translate the sentence "we can turnd down projects the way they can turn down some clients".

_"Architects are pretty much high-class whores. We can turn down projects the way they can turn down some clients, but we've both got to say yes to someone if we want to stay in business. "_

Let's try:

"Gli architetti sono molto simili a puttane di lusso. Possiamo rifiutare progetti the way they can turn down some clients (allo stesso modo in cui questi possono rifiutare i clienti??? mmmm....non mi torna...), ma entrambi dobbiamo dire di si a qualcuno se vogliamo esser parte dell'affare."

I cannot do more...hope someone would help.
Thanks!


----------



## Murphy

...possiamo rifiutare progetti come queste possono rifiutare/dire di no a certi clienti, ma....

Come ti sembra?


----------



## pescara

To _turn down_ a project/client means _non accettare un progetto/cliente nuovo_.

Ciao.


----------



## Lorena1970

Grazie Murphy, mi hai illuminata...THEY è riferito a puttane...accidenti, come ho fatto a non pensarci???
Elementare.
"Possiamo rifiutare un progetto come queste (p.....) possono rifiutare certi clienti" ESATTO!


----------



## Lorena1970

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## danalto

Hello, all! This is from a cartoon. 4 teen agers talking.
Any other ideas? Thanks!

*NOZOMI - **What if she can’t say anything and the guy turns her down?*
*NOZOMI        - E se non riuscisse ad aprire bocca e quel ragazzo la respingesse / non la calcolasse? *


----------



## raffica

danalto said:


> Hello, all! This is from a cartoon. 4 teen agers talking.
> Any other ideas? Thanks!
> 
> *NOZOMI - **What if she can’t say anything and the guy turns her down?*
> *NOZOMI        - E se non riuscisse ad aprire bocca e quel ragazzo la respingesse / non la calcolasse? *


Ciao Dan,
in questo contesto non potrebbe andare bene *la ignorasse?*
, raffaella


----------



## danalto

raffica said:


> Ciao Dan,
> in questo contesto non potrebbe andare bene *la ignorasse?*
> , raffaella


Uh, bellina!
Sì, mi piace! Grazie, raf!


----------



## brian

In questo contesto probabilmente _to turn down = to reject = respingere_. Ma dani, come mai il congiuntivo nella traduzione?


----------



## danalto

brian8733 said:


> In questo contesto probabilmente _to turn down = to reject = respingere_. Ma dani, come mai il congiuntivo nella traduzione?


Perché sta esprimendo un dubbio. E ora il dubbio ce l'ho io...


----------



## brian

Casomai si userebbe il futuro (indicativo, ovvio): _E se non riuscirà ad aprire la bocca e quel ragazzo la respingerà?_ E' una domanda, quindi nel senso che se questo accadrà che cosa/come si farà?

Ma il contesto.. ce l'hai?


----------



## danalto

brian8733 said:


> Casomai si userebbe il futuro (indicativo, ovvio): _E se non riuscirà ad aprire la bocca e quel ragazzo la respingerà?_ E' una domanda, quindi nel senso che se questo accadrà che cosa/come si farà?
> 
> Ma il contesto.. ce l'hai?


Oh, mamma! Certo che ce l'ho, devo raccontare la trama dell'episodio!
Ti incollo la sinossi:
Nozomi, Karen, Komachi e Urara sorprendono Rin mentre sta confezionando un romantico braccialetto di perline immersa nei suoi pensieri (comportamento singolare, per la loro amica), e scoprono che è innamorata di un cliente che spesso va nel suo negozio a comprare fiori e piante. Sarà un duro colpo per Rin quando scoprirà che il giovane ha già la ragazza


----------



## brian

Allora Rin intende chiedergli di uscire, vero? E i suoi amici hanno paura che lui la resping*erà*, no?


----------



## raffica

A me il congiuntivo è sembrato giusto (certo il contesto sarebbe utile), nel senso di:
E se non dovesse riuscire ad aprire bocca, e quel ragazzo la...
, r
Leggo ora la sinossi e mi pare che il contesto possa confermare quanto sopra.


----------



## danalto

raffica said:


> A me il congiuntivo è sembrato giusto (certo il contesto sarebbe utile), nel senso di:
> E se non dovesse riuscire ad aprire bocca, e quel ragazzo la...
> , r
> Leggo ora la sinossi e mi pare che il contesto possa confermare quanto sopra.


Appunto.
Brian, what about you? A me suona corretta!


----------



## brian

Dipende se Rin ha già l'intenzione di chiudergli di uscire insieme con lei. Se sì, usa il futuro (o presente come in inglese), sennò usa il congiuntivo. Ma il fatto che inglese non abbiano utilizzato il congiuntivo mi fa pensare che si tratti di un evento futuro già progettato.


----------



## danalto

brian8733 said:


> Dipende se Rin ha già l'intenzione di chiudergli di uscire insieme con lei. Se sì, usa il futuro (o presente come in inglese), sennò usa il congiuntivo. Ma il fatto che inglese non abbiano utilizzato il congiuntivo mi fa pensare che si tratti di un evento futuro già progettato.


Non c'è nulla di programmato. Rin, in realtà, ha immaginato tutto. E' una ragazzina di 12 anni, per capirci.


----------



## brian

Hmm.. ho ancora difficultà a capire il contesto nel quale viene inserita questa frase, cioè il contesto generale l'ho capito bene ma c'è una frase prima o dopo questa che magari può essere d'aiuto?


----------



## danalto

brian8733 said:


> Hmm.. ho ancora difficultà a capire il contesto nel quale viene inserita questa frase, cioè il contesto generale l'ho capito bene ma c'è una frase prima o dopo questa che magari può essere d'aiuto?


Agli ordini! 
Ti incollo le due battute precedenti.

*NOZOMI        
Il fatto è che, quando si trova in situazioni come questa, Rin diventa un’altra persona e cambia completamente! Prende sempre decisioni sbagliate..e non è tutto! La cosa peggiore è che di colpo...non riesce più a parlare. 
URARA 
Questo è decisamente preoccupante.*


----------



## brian

Ma loro temono che Rin gli parlerà, o almeno ne hanno coltivato l'idea? Se sì, in inglese è meglio il presente (o future). Ti faccio degli esempi:

_A: Let's ask mom if we can go to the movies.
B: But what if she says no, or gets mad that we asked? (Then what *will* we do?)
_("But what if she said no.... then what would we do?" )

_A: Do want shrimp for dinner?
B: No way! What (happens/*will* happen) if I get sick again?_

Vedi che in questi esempi si tratta di un'azione, un'idea futura--anche se ipotetica, in qualche senso--e in inglese bisogna mettere il verbo al presente (o futuro).

Può darsi che sia una differenza sostanziale tra l'inglese e l'italiano.


----------



## danalto

Perfetto, sono d'accordo. Ma io devo scrivere in italiano.
E secondo me il dubbio viene espresso meglio in quel modo.
Ma non è escluso che io abbia sbagliato, eh?


----------



## brian

Non so, vedi tu come tradurla al meglio. Per me la frase continua a suonare un po' strana con il congiuntivo ma può anche essere interferenza linguistica con l'inglese, non ho idea. Altrimenti.. attendi altri pareri...


----------



## danalto

brian8733 said:


> Non so, vedi tu come tradurla al meglio. Per me la frase continua a suonare un po' strana con il congiuntivo ma può anche essere interferenza linguistica con l'inglese, non ho idea. Altrimenti.. attendi altri pareri...


Io scrivo "ad istinto", ma tu hai sollevato un problema degno di essere affrontato.
Aspettiamo altri pareri, no doubts.


----------



## pat2009

Salve a tutti. Ho qualche problema a tradurre la seguente frase:

Twice in a year's time the British had recommended a joint venture aimed at guaranteeing equal trade opportunities in China, only to have the United States turn down both proposals as a violation of its traditional isolationism.

Io la tradurrei in questo modo:

   Due volte in meno di un anno la Gran  Bretagna aveva suggerito una joint venture volta a garantire in Cina eque opportunità commerciali, solo per rifiutare agli US entrambe le proposte come violazione del loro tradizionale isolamento.

Vi ringrazio per il vostro supporto. A presto.


----------



## merse0

Sono gli USA che "turn down" le proposte.


----------



## Teerex51

merse0 said:


> Sono gli USA che "turn down" le proposte.



Concordo.

"..per vederle poi ambedue respinte dagli Stati Uniti quali violazioni del loro tradizionale _isolazionismo_" (e non isolamento)


----------



## pat2009

grazie 1000 per il vostro prezioso aiuto, ero andata fuori strada.


----------

